# Intel FSP reverse engineering: finding the real entry point!



## rigoletto@ (May 11, 2018)

Intel FSP reverse engineering: finding the real entry point!

The original article was removed due to Intel request. So, I assume Purism succeed or is quite close to.

CODE


----------



## tingo (May 13, 2018)

Hmm, aha, so it is "Firmware Support Package". Good to know.


----------

